# CK20S Cheap Shot



## mj00 (May 14, 2010)

I needed a sunshade for the CK that I bought last fall but the factory one added too much height to the tractor to get in and out of 2 of my barn stalls SO I found a used lid off of a EZ-GO golf car for $65 and made some brackets ... came out pretty good after some paint ... the 'soft cab' is also for a golf car ... don't know how much I'll use it in this country the way it's been lately but it would be good in a big snow year


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

NICE!!

And welcome to the forum!!


----------

